# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  On your island newstand

## JEK



----------


## Dennis

Almost as good as a WW update. 

IYKYK

----------


## marybeth

> IYKYK



OMG, you guys will never forget that...or tiny bikini for that matter....  :cool:

----------


## Dennis

> OMG, you guys will never forget that...or tiny bikini for that matter....



Well, we're...like...guys, ya know?

----------


## JEK

> Well, we're...like...guys, ya know?



+1

----------


## GramChop

> Well, we're...like...guys, ya know?



He’s not called MENACE for nothing!
 :cool:

----------


## Dennis

> He’s not called MENACE for nothing!



Pipe down, Choparado!

----------


## GramChop

> Pipe down, Choparado!



Oooo….I like it…Choparado!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dennis

> Oooo….I like it…Choparado!



I’ve named you once and I can do it again!

----------


## JEK

PITArado comes to mind as well

----------


## Dennis

> PITArado comes to mind as well



 :Big Laugh:

----------


## le_reve

How dare they use my body shot without my permission!

----------


## GramChop

> How dare they use my body shot without my permission!



 :Party:

----------


## GramChop

> I’ve named you once and I can do it again!



True ‘dat!
 :thumb up:

----------


## GramChop

> PITArado comes to mind as well



Now, you might be onto something Pops, uh, I mean iDude.  :Big Laugh:

----------


## lvbookworm

> How dare they use my body shot without my permission!



 :Big Laugh:

----------

